# Exo Terra 18x18x24" Build Journal - First Vivarium



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

I decided to make a new thread for the bigger tank, as the title didn't quite fit anymore . Here is a link to the old thread, which hopefully will not be used anymore:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38784-12x12x18-zoo-med-starter-viv.html











The tank is a 18" x 18" x 24" Exo Terra terrarium (comes out to about 33 Gallons) which I will be doing part Great Stuff with coco fiber, and part foam and concrete rock formations. It will be housing a small waterfall which will lead to the front being a small pond. I will also do a closed loop air circulation system with a 60mm fan. I will also use a humidifier to fog the tank a few times a day. 

I am not planning on stocking until at least August, but I may wait even longer depending on how much research I have done. My frog choice is between a group of Leucs (most likely) or a group of Intermedius (I will need a lot more research).

Today I started working on one of the rocks, which will be a ledge and will most likely have the waterfall fall on it:




























It looks a LOT better in person, and I'm sure once I concrete it you will be able to see the details in it more.

That is all for now, thanks!


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Im really excited to see the progrees of this viv!!!! Im a subscriber but you'll have to put it on my tab, Im broke haha

Keep up the good work!


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

stitchb said:


> Im really excited to see the progrees of this viv!!!! Im a subscriber but you'll have to put it on my tab, Im broke haha
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 Thanks!


Sculpted a few more rocks tonight, it's really hard to see the detail on them, but that will all come out post-cementing. They also might seem a bit odd in shape, but it will all come together after foaming. 
































































The same rock-face without flash to see a tiny bit more detail:











That's all for now! I'm going to carve a few more rocks tomorrow before work, and then maybe on Friday I'll start cementing them up.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh PS, plants I have in my grow-out tank so far are:
-Nephrolepis Exaltata
-Selaginella Kraussiana
-an unknown Syngonium
-an unknown Dracaena


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a bunch of fans from intermediate_noob today for the circulation system (60mm), so if anyone locally wants any let me know. Free of charge, as he was doing a great thing by sending them for only the cost of shipping. Share the wealth!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm interested to see your tank I really like the fake stone backgrounds. I used it a lot in my chameleon cage but have not used it in a PDF viv yet but I really like seeing others work.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

I have come to believe that my Syngonium is a Podophyllum, but I will get pictures tomorrow to try to get more verification.

Got some tropical moss today and some free mondo grass!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

but where are the pics?


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

frogparty said:


> but where are the pics?


Fine 

My Syngonium Podophyllum:









My Mondo Grass "Ophiopogon Japonicus":









My tropical moss from Black Jungle (anyone have a scientific name?):









Full "tank" shot haha:









I decided to drop the 10G for my plants, and put everything in a rubbermaid:









And here is my finished waterfall piece:










I'm going to grab some grout tomorrow and try to start the rocks, so hopefully things will be able to get rolling soon. Unfortunately, my fiance wants me to wait until we move to Florida to start the terrarium, so I may not have much progress til August 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Good choice on size and still love the leucs 

I like the "rocks" but I haven't been able to figure out how to make any for myself and make it look good  Maybe someday....

You're going to have to transport all that material anyway, won't you? I think for our sake you should keep working on it. Just do it at night when everyone is sleeping!


----------



## matty365 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, i have just purchased the same set up myself and i was wondering how you are going to seal the top or if you have to.This is my first set up too and i am looking around sep or october for the frogs to be housed in the viv.

Thanks in advance 
Matty


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Matty-

I have several Exos and Zoo Meds and I think it is a good idea to put glass over the top screen so that they hold humidity. On a few of my tanks I have had the glass cut to a little bit larger than the screen part (by little, I mean about 1/4 of an inch larger) and then I place it on the black plastic frame around the screen and silicone it to that. A more simpler version is to just get one piece of glass cut that is the same dimensions of the black plastic frame around the screens measuring on the inside of the clips. I just set the glass on top and then light ontop of that and it does the job. I seem to like this method more because if my plants start to rot, or the tank looks too wet, or if I need to give the frogs a rest from breeding, I just slide the glass over a little bit to vent the tank. 

Hope that helps! I am sure someone else has a different method, but that's mine


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

matty365 said:


> Hi, i have just purchased the same set up myself and i was wondering how you are going to seal the top or if you have to.This is my first set up too and i am looking around sep or october for the frogs to be housed in the viv.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Matty


I am most likely going to end up removing the screens and getting two pieces of glass cut to replace them, then siliconing them in. I am going to be putting a closed loop ventilation system on, so if I need to add any ventilation I will be able to just open that up.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a Creeping Fig (Ficus Pumila) and a Ripple Peperomia (Peperomia Caperata) today for free, I know I've seen the fig in terrariums before, but how well does the peperomia do?



















And here is a little bit better picture of the plants:


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Got this today:



























It was one of my brothers drawings (he died almost 3 years ago of cancer), and I have a few more of his already. I'll post up other pictures of those later.



Anyways, I have a question:

How many Leucs could I put in a tank my size without overcrowding?


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a fantastic tribute tattoo.


----------



## matty365 (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a great tat mate


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

schgriffith said:


> I got a Creeping Fig (Ficus Pumila) and a Ripple Peperomia (Peperomia Caperata) today for free, I know I've seen the fig in terrariums before, but how well does the peperomia do?


That peperomia is pretty common. I have one in one of my vivs and it is doing very well. I like it because it isn't growing up any higher than when I got it, just fuller as it sends up more leaves. Mine started out reddish but is more of a pinkish green now. I don't know if that is because of not enough light or too much.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

phender said:


> That peperomia is pretty common. I have one in one of my vivs and it is doing very well. I like it because it isn't growing up any higher than when I got it, just fuller as it sends up more leaves. Mine started out reddish but is more of a pinkish green now. I don't know if that is because of not enough light or too much.


Good to know, I'm trying to figure out the lighting on it myself as it's not looking all that perky yet (the creeping fig looks great though!)

From what I've ready, less light is key for them and I've already got it in a lower light area, so I'm going to try to shade it a bit more.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

love that tat man. i love art like that.


----------



## matty365 (Mar 18, 2009)

schgriffith said:


> Good to know, I'm trying to figure out the lighting on it myself as it's not looking all that perky yet (the creeping fig looks great though!)
> 
> From what I've ready, less light is key for them and I've already got it in a lower light area, so I'm going to try to shade it a bit more.


your right for the light levels mate,it needs dapled shade,too much light washes it out.

is it ok to post my build on this thread mate save having pretty much the same thread goin elsewhere
cheers 
Matty

anyoune in the uk join the uk group


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

schgriffith said:


> Anyways, I have a question:
> 
> How many Leucs could I put in a tank my size without overcrowding?


Honestly, I'd say it depends on how well you utilize the vertical space in the viv.

I _believe_ that tank give you about 33 gallons (unless I calculated it wrong). According to the 5gallons per frog you could get 6 in there. But... I wouldn't. Problem with the dimensions is there is more vertical space than horizontal space and while leucs would utilize all the vertical space you have in there they are also a terrestrial frog. Also, I'm bias toward giving as much space as you can to your frogs. So, while _technically_ according to forum convention (5 gallons/frog) you could probably fit 6 frogs in there. I wouldn't put more than 4 in there (personally I'd probably go with 3).

I'm starting to gather supplies for a 24x18x24 and I think I'm only going to put 4 frogs in there... _maybe_ (MAYBE) 5 if I really want to push it.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Honestly, I'd say it depends on how well you utilize the vertical space in the viv.
> 
> I _believe_ that tank give you about 33 gallons (unless I calculated it wrong). According to the 5gallons per frog you could get 6 in there. But... I wouldn't. Problem with the dimensions is there is more vertical space than horizontal space and while leucs would utilize all the vertical space you have in there they are also a terrestrial frog. Also, I'm bias toward giving as much space as you can to your frogs. So, while _technically_ according to forum convention (5 gallons/frog) you could probably fit 6 frogs in there. I wouldn't put more than 4 in there (personally I'd probably go with 3).
> 
> I'm starting to gather supplies for a 24x18x24 and I think I'm only going to put 4 frogs in there... _maybe_ (MAYBE) 5 if I really want to push it.


Okay, that's good to know. I was originally planning on putting a trio in, but if I have the room for 4 then its good to know I have that option. I assume they would do better in a trio though?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you mean by "do better?" In my opinion the more personal space any frog has they'll always be happier.

I'd start off with a trio, see how they handle the space, see if they set up territories. I think you'll notice that they use all the vertical space you give them and so even with a trio there shouldn't be any "wasted space" on leucs. But as I was saying, I'd start off with a trio, see what happens and then if you personally feel like the viv can handle one more without inhibiting any of the natural characteristics you witness among the frogs you already have, then do it.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What do you mean by "do better?" In my opinion the more personal space any frog has they'll always be happier.
> 
> I'd start off with a trio, see how they handle the space, see if they set up territories. I think you'll notice that they use all the vertical space you give them and so even with a trio there shouldn't be any "wasted space" on leucs. But as I was saying, I'd start off with a trio, see what happens and then if you personally feel like the viv can handle one more without inhibiting any of the natural characteristics you witness among the frogs you already have, then do it.


I meant as far as territory goes, and pairing with males and females. I think I will start with 3, but we'lll see when the time comes.

I can't find java moss locally, anyone want to sell me some cheap? =)


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

where abouts are you located? I work at a pet store here in FL and it grows aquatic in a few of the fish tanks. I might be able to harvest some for you. I've been meaning to bring some more home for myself  . PM me if you are interested, I wouldn't charge you much.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

kamazza said:


> where abouts are you located? I work at a pet store here in FL and it grows aquatic in a few of the fish tanks. I might be able to harvest some for you. I've been meaning to bring some more home for myself  . PM me if you are interested, I wouldn't charge you much.


PM sent


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Ordered a big piece of ghost wood tonight and some jungle pods from black jungle, also got a free stand last night that I'm going to clean up and see if the exo looks decent on it.

Also met a guy whos going to hook me up with 2 18" exo light fixtures for $10 total. brand new


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright, got those lights tonight, and have a picture of that free stand I got:









I'm going to sand it down and re-paint it all black, and of course leave the glass black.


Also got a free bag of fluorite:









It's funny to think that I've spent a total of $40 on this whole setup, including the tank.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Started my rocks today:









Close-up:









Only 1 coat so far, but you can see a little more detail in the rocks than when they were just foam.

Also picked up a brom (need ID, might just use for a houseplant), a syngonium, another creeping fig (variegated), and a lemon button fern.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

$40 for the whole set up so far? Do you have any idea how much I hate you right now? 

I'm excited to see how it looks. Time to finish those rocks and mount them!


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> $40 for the whole set up so far? Do you have any idea how much I hate you right now?
> 
> I'm excited to see how it looks. Time to finish those rocks and mount them!


Ehehe well I've gotten a lot of hook-ups so far. I forgot to include the $30 I spent on a large piece of ghostwood and the jungle pods from BJ a few nights ago (will be here on Wed.), so that brings it up a bit more. But the tank literally cost ME $20.


I actually decided to just use these rocks as a test, as I've been up all night drawing my perfect setup. It is going to be half rock where the waterfall starts, and half GS/coco fiber. I still might use some of these rocks if they work with it, but I will probably just try to sell the others (as I was going to make them so you could mount to your eggcrate) if they turn out nicely.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Coat 3 on most the rocks (some rocks are on coat 2 for one side, coat 1 for the other as they are going to be sealed on both sides). These pictures still don't show a LOT of the dimension, but oh well:
































These rocks will be set into the GS/coco fiber, and will be sort of like piece that are showing through dirt that has fallen out of the wall. 

























I'm still waiting on more foam so I can start my one-piece rock wall for my final setup


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Built some more rocks, hopefully will be starting full construction soon.

Also went to Herpetologic today with the fiance, and got a full tour from Ben. Really amazing place, and Ben was a super nice guy. I told him I would be back to annoy them / learn some of the husbandry techniques associated with PDFs.

I'm also not fully settled on the Leucs now, after seeing and talking about the Intermedius. We'll see though, theres still plenty of time.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Picked up some Java moss and some Riccia moss today, and threw them into a container to grow them out a bit for the terrarium.










Will also be offering some to local froggers if anyone needs some to start them off!


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright, so I had been working on the concrete rocks and all that, but they didn't turn out quite as well as I'd hoped so I scrapped them. We also found an apartment in Orlando, so our move in date is July 23rd, giving me a little over a month to finish the vivarium. With this time line, I decided just to finish it and make it as simple as possible before we moved. It doesn't look amazing, or have all of the features I wanted originally, but I'll save that for my next one.

Enjoy!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow mate..

That looks amazing, really!

Makes me want to get a couple of exos and do something similar 

Welldone mate

Richie


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

do you have 2 of those exoterra light fixtures on it?


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

R1ch13 said:


> Wow mate..
> 
> That looks amazing, really!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like the clean look of the exos, but I would like to look into other tanks down the line. 



Rick said:


> do you have 2 of those exoterra light fixtures on it?


Yes I do, I have 4 40 watt bulbs on.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks quite good!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

arent those things only capable of 26 watts....?


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> arent those things only capable of 26 watts....?


I believe it's 60w per unit, but my bulbs are technically only about 15w a piece. They are the equivalent of 40w bulbs though.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

that lookis amazing mate 
tat is great kinda reminds me of pink floyd the wall very creative.
how is your tank coming ?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow looking good! I noticed it looks a bit like mine (same tank, 3 sided background, nice wood centerpiece)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice landscaping job!!


----------

